# Sending Mail / Post from UK to Dubai



## FlexRay (Feb 12, 2013)

Most cost effiient postal service form UK to Dubai?

Time scale form sending to delivery?

Regards

Craig


----------



## Nathan89 (May 5, 2013)

Just use the Post Office express service. Should take about a week to arrive, sometimes less. It usually arrives in 3 days but gets held up in the UAE for a couple of days.


----------

